
How to Kill a Startup: Hire Executives instead of Entrepreneurs - peter123
http://vcmike.wordpress.com/2009/09/04/how-to-kill-a-startup-hire-executives-instead-of-entrepreneurs/
======
donw
It would probably be a more interesting story if there was a concrete example
from the author's experience about how hiring a power-hiting CEO too early was
the seed of a startup's failure.

